

How to Develop "Breakthrough" Products and Services - Lec. 2 - dpatru
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4319646822704291296#

======
scrrr
PDF-Slides: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/sloan-school-of-
management/15-356...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/sloan-school-of-
management/15-356-how-to-develop-breakthrough-products-and-services-
spring-2004/lecture-notes/lec2_idea_gen.pdf)

~~~
reedlaw
And the course itself: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/sloan-school-of-
management/15-356...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/sloan-school-of-
management/15-356-how-to-develop-breakthrough-products-and-services-
spring-2004/)

------
allenp
Website by author of the slides: <http://www.leaduser.com/>

